# Mars Volta in Vancouver



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, The Mars Volta are coming to Vancouver on May.24th @ the PNE Forum. I have no idea when tickets are on sale or how much they are.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GibsonTay37 said:


> Hey, The Mars Volta are coming to Vancouver on May.24th @ the PNE Forum. I have no idea when tickets are on sale or how much they are.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:



Great band! I would love to see them. 

I was in Vancouver last week and caught Greyboy Allstars at Richards on Richards. Did you happen to see them? Funky Funky!

Pete


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

No, i didn't. Tickets on sale today at 10 AM, 37.50 per tix for the Volta show:rockon2:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I read somewhere they played for 3 hours the other night lofu

Shame I have to miss this one due to work


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

It was the weirdest thing when I saw them in Toronto. They got on, played for three hours, then turned off the stage lights and got off the stage. No encore, no opener, no possibility. Just them jamming for three hours in a club so packed with people you came out of it dripping with someone else's sweat.

Pretty cool.


----------

